# Permethrin SFR 36.8% Annual maximum for lawns



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

There is a lot of information on the permethrin label and I'm trying to figure out what the annual max is when applying to lawns.

For reference here is the label.
https://www.domyown.com/msds/Permethrin_SFR_Label.pdf

1) page 1 - "Contains 3.2 pounds permethrin per gallon as an emulsifiable concentrate."
So 3.2 pounds / 128 ounces = 0.025 pounds AI per ounce?

2) page 37 - "Lawns: Mix 0.4 - 0.8 fl. oz. of Permethrin SFR in 4 to 25 gallons of water per 1000 square feet. Use the higher rate for fast knockdown and increased residual control."

3) page 38 - "Do not apply more than 2.0 lb. a.i./Acre/Year." 
So 2 pounds / 43,560 square feet x 1000 = 0.0459 pounds of AI per 1000 annual max?

If I use 0.8 oz per thousand then that contains 0.02 pounds of AI? If correct then I can only use the max rate (0.8 oz/1m) 2 times per year.

Is this correct?


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Can anyone confirm if I am converting pounds of AI to an annual max per 1000 sqft correctly?


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

That's correct and Martins (the manufacturer) is on the extremely cautious side of things to prevent any potential backlash to the company. Permethrin in general lasts about 5 weeks. Less than that when sprayed on turf grass. I apply it every 6 weeks to the lawn and the rest of my house. Zero issues whatsoever.


----------



## Easyluck (Feb 5, 2019)

Austinite said:


> That's correct and Martins (the manufacturer) is on the extremely cautious side of things to prevent any potential backlash to the company. Permethrin in general lasts about 5 weeks. Less than that when sprayed on turf grass. I apply it every 6 weeks to the lawn and the rest of my house. Zero issues whatsoever.


Thanks @Austinite!

Edit: For future reference: The annual max per 1000 sqft of Permethrin SFR 36.8% is 1.836 ounces when using a broadcast application on lawns.


----------

